# Saved a Kitty



## Meep (Feb 23, 2010)

Well today was pretty eventful. After school, me and my friend were walking to my car, and we heard a little kitten crying. We checked under the car next to mine and there was a kitten stuck in between two pipes. I saw some people in the parking lot and normally cause of my SA, I would've been so nervous, but I called out to them to help. Then I ran into one of the buildings looking for a campus officer. On the way I asked people in the hall for some help.

Well, after about two hours there were a few people helping out and we freed the kitten. Then the kitten crawled up into the car! We waited some more for the owner to show up, and the owner of the car was one of the bookstore ladies, and she wanted to just drive away with the kitten stuck under there! D:< I'm glad we got her to open the hood for us or else it'd be dead. I'm glad my SA didn't prevent me from helping it!  Yayayayayay.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, well done! Sounds like the kitten had a lucky escape thanks to you! What happened to it after it was freed?


----------



## Meep (Feb 23, 2010)

mooncake said:


> Wow, well done! Sounds like the kitten had a lucky escape thanks to you! What happened to it after it was freed?


I wrapped it up in a towel, and gave it some water. I took it home and put it in a box, and drove it down to the shelter. They said it was feral, but because it was so young, they'd be able to train it, give it vaccines and eventually get it adopted.


----------



## P312 (Apr 17, 2010)

Thats really awesome!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I had to look up that word. I hope that cat learned that people can help. He ccould take that message to his cat gang, Los Gatos Locos, and tell them not to attack people at night.

:lol - Seriously, good job on standind up for that kitten! :boogie :boogie :boogie. I would not buy books from that lady in the bookstore. :no


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Oh whew. Thank god. Good job!


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Aw,that's so nice  I like stories like that.Hope the kitty will have a nice life.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

You did what you needed to do. Yay! Hopefully the kitten will get a good home.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

That's cute and awesome!! Way to go for you and not so good for the lady of the bookstore...


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Good job, that's awesome of you.

Also that lady sounds like a ****ing psychopath


----------



## Soris (Mar 23, 2010)

As a cat lover, I have to say that was very very awesome of you. Way to go!!

I recently adopted an orphaned kitten myself after his mother was hit by a truck and left to die. I couldn't stand the thought of the little guy meeting a much worse fate like starving to death, or becoming the next dinner of a hungry and much larger creature :cry










He's been a blessing


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

What a lovely story!


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Awww wow good for you!! I once let my SA get in the way of helping a guy who had collapsed, luckily someone else was there to help but damn i felt bad. Look how anxiety provoking those situations were for you, and you did it anyway! That's huge. Poor little kitty I'm glad she's ok. Aw and you really looked after her you're so sweet!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Good job! :clap


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Great job!


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I had to look up that word. I hope that cat learned that people can help. He ccould take that message to his cat gang, Los Gatos Locos, and tell them not to attack people at night.
> 
> :lol - Seriously, good job on standind up for that kitten! :boogie :boogie :boogie. I would not buy books from that lady in the bookstore. :no


Those cat hoodlums roughed up my dad's van :sus

In all seriousness, well done. I'm sure that little kitten was grateful


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Yay! Good for you, I'm so glad you were able to help him. You really stood up for what you knew was right regardless of your anxiety!

@Soris: omg! what an adorable angel


----------

